

Stewart Brand, Innovator and writer looks ahead - with caution - wallflower
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2009/11/15/MN8N1AFUB7.DTL

======
jamesbritt
"The UN's Food and Agriculture Organisation has estimated that meat production
accounts for nearly a fifth of global greenhouse gas emissions. These are
generated during the production of animal feeds, for example, while ruminants,
particularly cows, emit methane, which is 23 times more effective as a global
warming agent than carbon dioxide. The agency has also warned that meat
consumption is set to double by the middle of the century."

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/2008/sep/07/food.fooda...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/2008/sep/07/food.foodanddrink)

Dear Mr. Brand: change begins at home, and it doesn't require advanced
engineering.

~~~
wglb
Why do you think he eats meat?

